
Why News Junkies Are So Glum About Politics, Economics, and Everything Else - aymenim
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/07/why-news-junkies-get-are-so-glum-about-politics-economics-and-everything-else/492989/?single_page=true
======
CM30
Because the media reports on unusual, often negative events as if they're the
most common thing in the world, and makes things look worse than they really
are.

Which isn't surprising. People care more about bad news than good news, hence
the former gets the most clicks/reads for journalists.

And so it makes those who read more news into more negative people.

